# Terramite



## fshak (Dec 20, 2016)

Restoring a 1971 Economy Power King Terrramite try to keep it as orignal as possible came to me very well used from a small town in southern Ohio called Farmersville it was used at the township cemetery to gig graves for decades


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy fshak, welcome to the tractor forum.

This is an excellent presentation. When you complete your project, please enter it in the "tractor of the month" program, complete with all the photos illustrating the work you have done. Outstanding.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That definitely is a great looking rig. You've done a very good job of bringing it back. And as harry16 mentioned, please put it in our tractor registry, you may want to put it in our Tractor of the Month section, for sure!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.. Nice work Thankyou for the pictures.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

great work, I feel another poster is going to have competition when this is finished, even so, the other PK is a picture too.


----------



## fshak (Dec 20, 2016)

fshak said:


> Restoring a 1971 Economy Power King Terrramite try to keep it as orignal as possible came to me very well used from a small town in southern Ohio called Farmersville it was used at the township cemetery to dig graves for decades


 coming along mounted cylinders and a few of the lines it wont be long before she back up running


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to TractorForum, fshak. Real nice project you have there.


----------



## fshak (Dec 20, 2016)

getting very close tested hydraulics today very strong for that machine going to put bronze bushings in worn out backhoe handles


----------



## fshak (Dec 20, 2016)

was able to get some factory decals for the restoration


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looking better than new! Don't forget to Armour-All the tires.


----------



## fshak (Dec 20, 2016)

ok restoration is complete better ,stronger, faster


----------



## fshak (Dec 20, 2016)

update on terramte brought home to test out also tested ripper attachment


----------



## pj777 (Aug 28, 2018)

fshak said:


> Restoring a 1971 Economy Power King Terrramite try to keep it as orignal as possible came to me very well used from a small town in southern Ohio called Farmersville it was used at the township cemetery to gig graves for decades


Tremendous job. I bought one last year and need all the help I can get. Do you have any manuals or tips. Thanks, pj777


----------



## gfstates (Aug 27, 2018)

pj777 said:


> Tremendous job. I bought one last year and need all the help I can get. Do you have any manuals or tips. Thanks, pj777


My Dad & uncle bought one of these in 1977 & had a grave digging business at the time, these were the original mini backhoe, the Kubotas evolved from these little workhorses


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

